# Need help with google account...



## vash1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey, I got a problem but it's nothing that is urgent, just a simple question that I think can be quickly answered.

My parents recently got two Galaxy S3' and are both using the same gmail address. The problem is that they don't want to share contacts but would like to keep the same account used. If they delete a contact on one phone, it will be deleted on the other. Is there a way to keep contacts synced to gmail but not be on a certain phone?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Sharing 1 gmail account is a problem within itself but...

You could turn off contact sync, but then they wouldn't sync to gmail. There isin't a way that I know of to do one way only.


----------



## vash1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, i'll figure something out.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Tell them to get different gmail accounts. At least just for syncing contacts. Then turn contact sync off for the shared account. They can use the shared account for email, play store (though that probably goes against Google's ToS), and anything else they might need, while keeping contacts on their "second" gmail.


----------

